# New Holland TM120 speedometer problem



## New2NH (May 12, 2018)

Hi

I am new to the forum and I have a bit of a problem with my TM120 (2007) speedometer.

When I start my tractor and start driving forward, it seems like everything is working fine, but when I put it in reverse the speedometer goes crazy 

The speedometer starts showing random speeds from 0 to 200 km/h, and it continues doing it when going forward again after it has begun. It also can start this when going forward for a longer period. The speedometer counts up when moving in either direction and suddenly stops and shows a ridiculous reading. And because it usually shows a value greater than 20 km/h it stops showing the RPM. But when I stop it shows 0 km/h at least thats something. This is more annoying than anything else because it doesn’t affect the use in any way.

Is this something that anyone has seen before? Do you think the problem is with the on-board computer or is the issue the speedsensor?

Where can I locate the sensor, in case there is moisture in the connector to the sensor?

I am thankful for any suggestions or ideas!

Best regards, 
Mange


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mange, welcome to the tractor forum.

Most likely the issue is with the speed sensor. Right side of rear axle housing, in front of axle.


----------

